# After ricotta......



## prairiegirl (Nov 2, 2004)

.........what do you do with all the liquid that is drained from the ricotta. Seems like a lot and I don't want to waste anything.

I just finished my first attempt at cheese. The ricotta is draining. It looks good, but we'll have to see what the verdict is after the taste test. No funny odors either, so I'm hopeful.

Thanks

prairiegirl


----------



## BlueHeronFarm (Feb 9, 2007)

We had a thread about what to do with whey a while back...some have used it in bread or pizza dough, many feed it to other animals (epecially piggies) and the rest seem to dump or compost. Keep paging through - you shuld be able to find the thread.
Congratulations on your cheese!


----------



## prairiegirl (Nov 2, 2004)

BlueHeronFarm, I feel a bit foolish. I did read a thread about that earlier this week, but I was thinking that this wasn't whey.
I made a recipe from an old Countryside and it called for 1 gallon milk, 1/4 cup cider vinegar, 1/4 - 1/2 tsp. salt. The other recipes called for both whey and milk so I guess I confused myself. 
This probably doesn't make sense. I'm a bit over-tired and over-worked today. With all the daily chores and happenings here, we lost our power for over 24 hours and that threw me off. I spent the morning cleaning out the fridge in the house and scrubbing it down. Freezer, too while I was at it. 

Anyway, thanks for clearing this up for me.

prairiegirl


----------



## BlueHeronFarm (Feb 9, 2007)

No worries -- I am still new enough at this to need help, too. ...and boy do I understand the over-tied. 

BTW -- Don't bother making the whey ricotta - tons of work, tons of mess, not much cheese -- very dry.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

BlueHeronFarm said:


> BTW -- Don't bother making the whey ricotta - tons of work, tons of mess, not much cheese -- very dry.


I agree there! I was NOT impressed with the whey ricotta at all.
My whey goes to an old (almost invalid) dog, or into the bread. Makes great soup and/or rice too. I just use it instead of water or milk.


----------



## blue gecko (Jun 14, 2006)

I use it dilluted to water plants, give some to the dogs and add alfalfa pellets to the rest then give it to the chickens.


----------



## prairiegirl (Nov 2, 2004)

I used it to water some plants outside. I wanted to try it in bread and pizza dough, but I just don't have the time right now.
I thought of the chickens, but they are tired of all the milk that went to them during our power outage.
Thanks for the ideas for future whey.

As for the final outcome, I was pleased. Used 1 gallon of milk and got just a bit shy of 4 cups ricotta. 

prairiegirl


----------

